# Comment utiliser uniquement l'ecran déporté ?



## PommeQ (12 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,
G mon PB12" et un ecran plat Hercules.  je souhaite éteindre l'ecran de mon PB et n'utiliser que l'ecran déporté ... je n'ai pas trouve en bidouillant autre chose que la recopie ou l'extension de bureau !!!!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (12 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> G mon PB12" et un ecran plat Hercules.  je souhaite éteindre l'ecran de mon PB et n'utiliser que l'ecran déporté ... je n'ai pas trouve en bidouillant autre chose que la recopie ou l'extension de bureau !!!!
> Merci d'avance



Il suffit, en recopie écran, de mettre la luminosité de l'écran du PB au minimum...


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Ok ... c tout con comme d'hab  :rose: 
Merci et bon WE


----------



## 406 (14 Février 2005)

dans ce cas, ta mémoire video est scindé en deux. si tu veux toute ta vram sur l'externe, éteint ton mac, appuie sur le bouton de démarrage et referme de suite, l'ecran.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas, ta mémoire video est scindé en deux. si tu veux toute ta vram sur l'externe, éteint ton mac, appuie sur le bouton de démarrage et referme de suite, l'ecran.


 
POurquoi tant de haine???

Il suffit de fermer l'écran (le powerbook se met en veille) puis de brancher souris et clavier usb (ou bluetooth) pour le réveiller. Le powerbook est alors utilisé avec le seul écran externe.


----------



## macflip (21 Février 2005)

je me permet de remonter ce post pour une ptite question, j ai fait des recherche sur le cas de l ibook avec spanning doctor, la manip marche bien pour le reveil a partir d un clavier ou souris en usb avec l écran fermé mais niveau chaleur est ce que l ibook peut gerer cela comme le PB ?


----------

